# Which action camera?



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

After doing some research for a few months now, I am still in the market for an action camera. I think Go Pro or Contour Roam is probably at the top of the list right now but was wondering what everyone is using? Pros and cons of any type of camera would be great! I will be using it for waterfowl, bow and bowfishing for sure.

Travis


----------



## fowledevolution (Nov 27, 2012)

the gopro is a a great action camera...
but it is that an action camera...
i use kodak zx-5 to film my hunts...
i will pm you a link...to the videos but i put the cameras on a tripod...so it is not realy action cameras...


----------



## Flaboom (Mar 9, 2013)

Go Pro, mine is a HD Hero 2. 
Here is the highlight video from this year ( snow hunt the lens is a little dirty)


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Bought a Contour ROAM and absolutely love it


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Is the Contour the same size and have all the same features as the Go-Pros? Or is it a bigger camera all in all?


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Here it is mounted to my shotgun. You can see on the bottom of the camera in this picture (which is actually the top) there is a slide about half the size of the camera. That is all there is to it as far as turning on and off. WAY simpler than a go pro with gloves on etc. The lens rotates so no matter which angle the camera is at, the video will always be right side up. The back door opens up and this is where you add your SD card and hook up the charger (no batteries). It is waterproof up to a foot or so submerged in water and there is a case that you can buy which makes it waterproof up to 60ft I believe under water. It also handles shock very well and doesn't throw off the camera. I used on both the shotgun and head for snow goose this year and loved it.


----------

